# iPod touch/iPhone app idea. Time display?



## cubemaster13 (Mar 19, 2010)

I was just thinking, i think it would be really cool to be able to attach my stackmat to my ipod and display the time. I am clueless on anything concerning computer programing, so if you wanna make it i dont care. What do you think. Would you use this app?


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

Kind of clumsy, don't you think?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 19, 2010)

ianini said:


> Kind of clumsy, don't you think?



ya i guess. it was just an idea


----------



## ianini (Mar 19, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of clumsy, don't you think?
> ...



Nothing wrong with ideas.


----------

